
Steve Wozniak on why the original Macintosh was a ’lousy' product - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/27/4468314/steve-wozniak-on-how-the-newton-changed-his-life
======
randall
The crucial part of the interview for me is this:

>>Steve was still young, trying to move too fast, and not regulated enough to
really create a good product, a successful product. He had basically, in Apple
times, when he ran things... he had three failures. We had 10 years of
revenues from the Apple II running the company, and that was just from one
person.

Lots of really good nuggets in there from Woz. Really interesting.

------
amerika
128k is enough for anyone. Especially now that we've moved to a GUI.

